# Pic request: Seriously tuned Phaeton



## BlkMkVGTi (Aug 5, 2006)

Hey guys, I'm from the MkV forums, and I just scanned this forum for the first time. I couldn't really find any good pic threads of heavily tuned Phaetons. Do you guys not do a lot of body kits, wheels, suspension, engine work, etc? Or do you just not have a very extensive forum? In any case, some pics would be awesome. Thanks.


----------



## adamkodish (Mar 5, 2006)

*Re: Pic request: Seriously tuned Phaeton (BlkMkVGTi)*

Phaeton owners are fairly modest and conservative, so rather than adding bling to a Phaeton we asked VW to see if they could cross a Phaeton with a Golf....they came up with this:
http://www.vwvortex.com/artman...shtml 
There's another company that offers 'tuned' Phaetons...twin turbo W12 engines come as standard, along with a choice of three body styles - 2dr coupe, 4dr saloon and 2dr cabrio. You also get a badge with a B in the centre and wings either side.


_Modified by adamkodish at 10:23 AM 5-29-2007_


----------



## pirateat50 (Dec 10, 2005)

*Re: Pic request: Seriously tuned Phaeton (BlkMkVGTi)*

The Phaeton is delivered heavily tuned. Why mess with it.


----------



## Prince Ludwig (Mar 24, 2007)

You know, Now that it's been mentioned I think the Phaeton would look fantastic with dustbin-sized exhausts, a spoiler the size of a 747 wing and turbos that do nothing but make wastegate noises! Michael, can you help?!


----------



## Auzivision (Apr 19, 2007)

I want an oversized wing on the back so it looks like a grocery cart. That way I can push it up and down the aisle looking for just the right size soup can to modify my exhaust system.


----------



## Rowayton (May 29, 2004)

*Re: (Prince Ludwig)*

MkVGTI,
Seems that the Phaeton guys are having a little good humored fun with you







. There isn't much one would want to 'mod' on a Phaeton. Most exterior, interior or engine modifications would alter the character and purpose of a Phaeton and effectively lessen the exclusivity of such a rare and remarkable car here in NA (our friends across the pond can still buy new ones







). On the other hand, many Phaeton owners that frequent this site have some pretty wild 'second' cars that might be considered "highly modified". Enjoy sniffing our section of VWvortex. There are some very talented car buffs over here and you will learn a great deal about this very special car







.
RB


----------



## dzier (Jun 19, 2004)

*Re: Pic request: Seriously tuned Phaeton (BlkMkVGTi)*

Do we have an extensive forum? I thought you said you were looking around? An extensive forum does not equate to adding stuff to car that doesn't need it.


----------



## adamkodish (Mar 5, 2006)

*Re: (Prince Ludwig)*

If the Touareg can have an occasional Boeing 747 sized rear spolier, perhaps the Phaeton could as well?
http://gizmodo.com/gadgets/gad...6.php

_Quote, originally posted by *Prince Ludwig* »_You know, Now that it's been mentioned I think the Phaeton would look fantastic with dustbin-sized exhausts, a spoiler the size of a 747 wing and turbos that do nothing but make wastegate noises! Michael, can you help?!


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Pic request: Seriously tuned Phaeton (dzier)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dzier* »_An extensive forum does not equate to adding stuff to car that doesn't need it. 

Such as wood-inlay grab handles and full-wood center consoles?








Remember, David, one man's trash is another man's treasure, so the definition of "need" is a very fluid one.


----------



## Prince Ludwig (Mar 24, 2007)

_Quote »_Remember, David, one man's trash is another man's treasure

Indeed, I'm quite partial to plastic wrapping paper and eggshells








Harry


_Modified by Prince Ludwig at 7:54 AM 5-29-2007_


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: Phat Ones*




















































_Modified by Paldi at 2:44 PM 5-30-2007_


----------



## BlkMkVGTi (Aug 5, 2006)

*Re: Phat Ones (Paldi)*

Thank you, Paldi, for the post that I _asked_ for. As for the rest of you who think tuning means putting on fart cans, giant wings, and "bling", you not only make yourselves sound like complete dolts, but you also reinforce the opposite of the attitude that is desired here on the vortex forums. Take a look around at the other forums and realize that we take tuning seriously. Most of us tune our cars in a manner that we consider tasteful. So when you grow up and quit talking trash about tuning behind your comfortable internet wall, I would be more than happy to continue reading and posting in this forum.


_Modified by BlkMkVGTi at 8:36 AM 5-29-2007_


----------



## BlkMkVGTi (Aug 5, 2006)

*Re: Pic request: Seriously tuned Phaeton (dzier)*

Oh, and by the way, the purpose of these forums isn't just to be snide about the car you own because it "doesn't need to be tuned". Right now I could rebut your pretentious comment about how you think your Phaeton doesn't "need" any work with something along the lines of how it's an A8 junior, but I won't do that because I like VWs because, well, they're VWs. Think positive here guys, it's a community.


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Pic request: Seriously tuned Phaeton (BlkMkVGTi)*

Perry,
I don't think anyone meant any offense. And, I certainly tried to remind everyone that "beauty is in the eyes of the beholder".
However, I think you'll find that, at least in this little corner of Vortex, any "tuning" done is, for the most part, to bring the car to European specification. For example, just this weekend, I installed the dual-xenon headlights.
Any modifications to the appearance of the vehicle, outside of factory-provided parts, by nature serve to make the vehicle "stand out", which runs against the basic premise behind most of the purchase decisions surrounding this vehicle: running under the radar. Subsequently, while "tuned" Phaetons certainly exist -- I know of one in Denver, they are few and far between and not likely to be found among this group.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: Phat Ones (Paldi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Paldi* »_










Thats about the extent of aftermarket I would do on a Phaeton. Beautiful.
There are two Phaetons here in Bozeman, MT of all places. Anyone on here own them?
Back OT, I would think given the limited run of Phaetons there would be very few tuning mods available for them.


----------



## BlkMkVGTi (Aug 5, 2006)

*Re: Pic request: Seriously tuned Phaeton (chrisj428)*

Thank you chris. I understand how the Phaeton community feels about their car, it is a very subtle an elegant luxury vehicle. I just try to go out of my way to differentiate tasteful tuning from making a car "ricey". When people on internet forums are ignorant on this topic, I tend to blow my lid, but I understand. Take care and enoys you Phaetons, guys.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: Pic request: Seriously tuned Phaeton (BlkMkVGTi)*

Some more.
























































Most Phaeton owners actually lease and so will have to turn them back in and looking stock. That limits modifications to things you can take off - wheels and grills.











_Modified by Paldi at 11:57 AM 5-31-2007_


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: Pic request: Seriously tuned Phaeton (Paldi)*

A couple of others - one p-shopped. Last of 'em.



























































_Modified by Paldi at 3:02 PM 5-30-2007_


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: Pic request: Seriously tuned Phaeton (BlkMkVGTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlkMkVGTi* »_...Do you guys not do a lot of body kits, wheels, suspension, engine work, etc? Or do you just not have a very extensive forum? In any case, some pics would be awesome. Thanks.









Most mods are purely virtual.








Basically, we have wheels, and a few odds and ends. Nothing much is available in the way of body kits, grill kits, suspension or engine work. A few companies sell electronic lowering modules for the air suspension. One company makes a black badge-less grill. A "chip" is available but doesn't do much for performance as Phaetons aren't turbocharged. A supercharger is said to be available but is very very expensive.
Ours is one of the "most extensive" model-specific forums on the Vortex. Anything you want to know about Phaetons is answered here. As aftermarket accessories became available, you'll likely find a write-up about it. There just aren't any.



_Modified by Paldi at 2:47 PM 5-30-2007_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Pic request: Seriously tuned Phaeton (BlkMkVGTi)*

Hi Perry:
Welcome to the Phaeton forum. The rest of the forum members have done an amazing job of collecting just about every photo of a modified Phaeton that exists on this planet, and posting the photos here for you.
Generally speaking, we don't tend to make modifications that have a significant effect on the visual appearance of the car. I think most of us have purchased the car because we liked the way it looked "as built" - hence the low level of visual modifications.
Michael


----------



## dzier (Jun 19, 2004)

*Re: Pic request: Seriously tuned Phaeton (chrisj428)*

Chris - all of my additions are pretty much Phaeton line additions. The only add on per se is the bumper protector.


----------



## pirateat50 (Dec 10, 2005)

*Re: Pic request: Seriously tuned Phaeton (BlkMkVGTi)*

Very Highly Tuned


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Pic request: Seriously tuned Phaeton (dzier)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dzier* »_Chris - all of my additions are pretty much Phaeton line additions. The only add on per se is the bumper protector.

Oh, I understand that.
However, when you made the comment about "adding things to the vehicle that doesn't need it", that implies that the car doesn't need mods. But you, yourself, have modded your vehicle through the installation of the wood handles, etc. Perry might feel your vehicle doesn't "need" the wood grab handles any more than you think his "needs" 22" rims and a spoiler.
Hence, my saying that the definition of "need" is a fluid one and beauty is in the eyes of the beholder -- Let's not judge what one person feels the vehicle needs, lest they judge us for our modifications performed under the guise of "need". I certainly wouldn't want to exclude anyone because their definition of "need" differs from ours.


----------



## Prince Ludwig (Mar 24, 2007)

_Quote »_Very Highly Tuned

Nice airbags...


----------



## Phat Cat (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: (Prince Ludwig)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Prince Ludwig* »_
Nice airbags...









Yeah, but I think they've already been inflated.


----------



## BlkMkVGTi (Aug 5, 2006)

*Re: Pic request: Seriously tuned Phaeton (chrisj428)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chrisj428* »_
Perry might feel your vehicle doesn't "need" the wood grab handles any more than you think his "needs" 22" rims and a spoiler.


Hahaha, I was thinking more along the lines of a lower, stiffer suspension setup, 18 or 19 (22'' wheels on a GTI?!?) and some air flow hardware and software. Spoilers? No thanks, it's a hatchback...
Phaeton guys: honestly, most of us don't like the really "bling" look, we try to keep it more subtle and clean just like you!!!!


----------



## adamkodish (Mar 5, 2006)

*Re: Pic request: Seriously tuned Phaeton (BlkMkVGTi)*

In ROW markets, the TDi models lend themselves to ECU tuning.
For example, the V10 can be tuned from 230 kW & 750 Nm to 259 kW & 855 Nm (figures quoted by MTM)

_Quote, originally posted by *BlkMkVGTi* »_
Hahaha, I was thinking more along the lines of a lower, stiffer suspension setup, 18 or 19 (22'' wheels on a GTI?!?) and some air flow hardware and software. Spoilers? No thanks, it's a hatchback...


----------



## Biz (Feb 26, 2002)

*Re: Phat Ones (MontanaWolfie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MontanaWolfie* »_
There are two Phaetons here in Bozeman, MT of all places. Anyone on here own them?


Greg Lemond has one titled out in MT, he drives it around here though. If I remember right, he has a place by Bozeman.


----------



## mkell (Jan 8, 2005)

Here's a picture of mine. I think Paldi posted another shot of it above. I've lowered it a little in Photoshop in this shot, but it's at the stock ride height in person. I'm going to have it lowered to the European ride height or get a Cargraphic lowering module. The module is quite expensive costing around $2k.


----------



## stjarna (Aug 18, 2005)

*Re: (Phat Cat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phat Cat* »_
Yeah, but I think they've already been inflated.

As I understand it, those are real!


----------



## noahas (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: Phat Ones (MontanaWolfie)*









Not to thread highjack, but Fred, is that a picture of the $1200 grill? If not, anyone have any info on it. I like that alot!!! Not $1200 a lot mind you, just maybe $500 alot.
Thanks,
Noah



_Modified by noahas at 4:35 AM 5-30-2007_


----------



## Rowayton (May 29, 2004)

*Re: Phat Ones (noahas)*

Well MKVGTi, seems you have made it past the Phaeton front door







. After a bumpy welcome you've got a few of us possibly re interested in 'personalizing' this not often seen car. Short of self fabricating items and an affordable or not so affordable tweak here or there not much is available in the after market for us. As you hopefully prepare to type more to this thread, what would you do with or to a Phaeton to make it a bit more special? Paldi has squeezed the trigger a little with his car and I'm sure others have had thoughts of some subtle modifications. What would the rest of the Forum members consider doing to personalize their Phaetons? Let's try to leave the 'rice' in the bowl.
RB


_Modified by Rowayton at 6:02 AM 5-30-2007_


----------



## culverwood (May 20, 2005)

How does the Individual program fit into the personalising spectrum. Does everything have to be done after it leaves the factory. 
I know when I went round Dresden I saw it as a mass customising factory rather than a mass production factory.


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: Phat Ones (noahas)*


_Quote, originally posted by *noahas* »_
Not to thread highjack, but Fred, is that a picture of the $1200 grill? If not, anyone have any info on it. I like that alot!!! Not $1200 a lot mind you, just maybe $500 alot.
Thanks,
Noah


No, that's not the JE Design custom grill that's priced at around $1,200. Note it has both bars and mesh. Probably not too hard to fabricate.



























_Modified by Paldi at 3:05 PM 5-30-2007_


----------

